# Anyone have interest in Arrowheads?



## ctbottledigger (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi anyone here collect arrowheads or have interest in them? this is just a sample of what i have. they are in 16x12 frames


----------



## nydigger (Dec 5, 2013)

very nice collection you have there! where in ct are ya?


----------



## LC (Dec 5, 2013)

Love the arrowheads , hunted them off and on for years and never did find even a piece of one . Looks like you have some nice ones there .


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 6, 2013)

Im from the southeast section near Norwich.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a daughter that is nuts about them.  Let me know what you want for them if you are selling. <bottlemysteries@yahoo.net>  RED M.


----------



## ctbottledigger (Dec 10, 2013)

Couple people have asked if they are for sale and how many etc etc.Yes they are for sale i have over 280 points,scrapers,spearheads in frames 3 axes (one repro) 2 adzes 1 mano, plus a bunch of shards and pieces ill toss in.Over 1200 repro points and 16 spearheads 3 inches to 7 inches. for more pictures contact me by pm for price. Thanks for your Interest.


----------



## TylerH (Dec 14, 2013)

very nice collection I went out today and I found a chip.


----------



## deenodean (Dec 15, 2013)

nice collection


----------

